# HP Envy 17 3D Portable with shutter glasses



## Tesla3D (Mar 23, 2011)

If anyone has or is planning to get the *HP Envy 17 3D * portable, please ask and / or share your information here. I am new to the site on March 2011. Purchased my HP 3D portable on Dec 2010.

It was difficult to find information on this 17" portable with 8 GB of DDR3 RAM, I7 processor, dual hard drives and 3D shutter glasses.

HP recently provided a free license for the TriDef 3D Ignition software. The HP Envy 17 3D came with Windows 7. Running the Passmark software before and after upgrading to Windows 7 Ultimate showed about a 25% efficiency increase. I posted both results on the Passmark web site.

The HP Shutter glasses are great. I have yet to find a 3D monitor to test, but other users tell me the Plug and Play works great. When using a projector with the HDMI cable, my HP Plug and Play tells me that the projector is not 3D compatible and switches HP portable screen back to normal.

If there is anyone else with a HP Envy 17 3D, please join this thread!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just ordered a new Sager laptop and was visiting over at the Notebook Review forum and noticed a few guys talking about this computer. I am typing on an HP HDX now, so have visited the HP section of that forum a few times. There is a pretty strong Envy 3D owners thread there. Not that we want to send you away, but you will probably get more action on your questions there. Maybe you can send some of those guys over our way to talk about other home theater, audio and video related things. Or maybe some of them will join you over here to build up this thread. :huh:


----------

